# Looking for fellow expat writers/writers in English in Tel Aviv



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello! I'm an American who has just moved to Tel Aviv for two years with my husband. I'd love to get together a writing group--specifically with serious writers working on collections, novels, poetry, etc.--with people writing in English. 

Please message me if you are interested or know of an existing group. I am in the Jaffa/Yafo area, but can use the bus to get to other areas of Tel Aviv to meet.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Letitiat said:


> Hello! I'm an American who has just moved to Tel Aviv for two years with my husband. I'd love to get together a writing group--specifically with serious writers working on collections, novels, poetry, etc.--with people writing in English.
> 
> Please message me if you are interested or know of an existing group. I am in the Jaffa/Yafo area, but can use the bus to get to other areas of Tel Aviv to meet.


Since you have only 1 post I cannot PM you. But I am a poet and journalist who already read on several events and published on several websites. I would like to go professional. On top of that, moving to Israel is my dream... I am not Jewish though so I cannot make Aliyah unless arts can be considered a special professional category where permits are given on other criteria than having Jewish heritage. Therefor the question I have is how serious your project is. Is it just a hobby group or do you really want to start a big arts project including performances and publishing? In the latter case, please add 4 new posts anywhere on the forum and as soon as you have 5 posts, send me a PM (it requires to have at least 5 posts before a member can send PMs)


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Gerrit! I am indeed a serious writer--I graduated with my MFA in poetry and fiction from Ohio State University and have published two chapbooks as well as many pieces in literary journals. I'm finishing my second novel and am mostly looking for a group that is working on projects/pieces intended for some kind of publication. 

I have five posts now, so I am pm-able 







gerrit said:


> Since you have only 1 post I cannot PM you. But I am a poet and journalist who already read on several events and published on several websites. I would like to go professional. On top of that, moving to Israel is my dream... I am not Jewish though so I cannot make Aliyah unless arts can be considered a special professional category where permits are given on other criteria than having Jewish heritage. Therefor the question I have is how serious your project is. Is it just a hobby group or do you really want to start a big arts project including performances and publishing? In the latter case, please add 4 new posts anywhere on the forum and as soon as you have 5 posts, send me a PM (it requires to have at least 5 posts before a member can send PMs)


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Hmmm, I can't see the PM button. It appears you got 2 posts according to your profile. Maybe some of your other posts were lost somehow? 

Anyways, I never studied literature or poetry or so, I'm autodidactic so I write more or less by the rules of my own emotions. It started as a way to process my emotions and out them somehow, but ended up quite seriously with 3 poetry booklets finished and intentions to write a full novel. 

If you'd be able to PM me, please do so. Somehow I cannot see any PM button in your profile


----------



## SandyGluck (Aug 18, 2010)

*Would like to join a writing group too*

Hi,
I read your message and if you're still interested, please contact me. I am a Canadian who has been living in Israel many years and I would like to join or create a group that could help me practice/provide feedback about my writing. Since I'm not allowed to write my e-mail here yet, please write me yours or write me here and we will find a way to communicate.
Sandy




Letitiat said:


> Hello! I'm an American who has just moved to Tel Aviv for two years with my husband. I'd love to get together a writing group--specifically with serious writers working on collections, novels, poetry, etc.--with people writing in English.
> 
> Please message me if you are interested or know of an existing group. I am in the Jaffa/Yafo area, but can use the bus to get to other areas of Tel Aviv to meet.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Sandy and Letitiat, I'm a writer and would be very interested in living in Israel and getting involved in the arts scene. Unfortunately none of you both has 5 or more posts on the forum so I can unfortunately not PM you. If you want, please post another 4 posts anywhere on the forum, so that your PM option gets activated and we can exchange messages.


----------



## SandyGluck (Aug 18, 2010)

*Ok Huston, I think we have lift off*

I now have 5 posts, so I guess my PM option will be activated.
Let's communicate so we can start this group asap.
Best,
Sandy


gerrit said:


> Sandy and Letitiat, I'm a writer and would be very interested in living in Israel and getting involved in the arts scene. Unfortunately none of you both has 5 or more posts on the forum so I can unfortunately not PM you. If you want, please post another 4 posts anywhere on the forum, so that your PM option gets activated and we can exchange messages.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

Sandy, I actually found a writing group in the interim--I'll send you a personal e-mail ASAP about it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

Letitiat said:


> Sandy, I actually found a writing group in the interim--I'll send you a personal e-mail ASAP about it.



oop, wait, my e-mail--deleted email address.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

One more post, Letitiat, then we can PM you 

Let's just do it this way: do you speak Hebrew? The moment you answer this question, your 5th post will be a fact and your PM option will be activated


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

gerrit said:


> One more post, Letitiat, then we can PM you
> 
> Let's just do it this way: do you speak Hebrew? The moment you answer this question, your 5th post will be a fact and your PM option will be activated


No Hebrew yet! but soon  So I should be PMable now


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm at work now but expect a PM from me either tonight or during the course of tomorrow (Wednesday) as indeed you are now able to receive and send PM's!  Tonight or latest tomorrow, when I'm back home from work, you'll get a message from me.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Letitiat, a PM is awaiting in your inbox


----------



## taja609 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi,

If your offer is still available I wold be interested in colaborating with you. I'm a 3 year experienced copywriter and translator..if interested PM me.
Thanks,
Taja


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Location Dubai ; expat in Israel ??? Given the relations (or lack thereof) between the UAE and Israel that sounds odd.

Anyways, I PMed the topic starter and I know of someone else who did as well, neither of us got a reply. I'm afraid the topic starter forgot about this topic (or maybe about this forum) so I doubt you'll be getting a response  For your info, I sent the topic starter a PM a 2 months ago, and still no sign of a reply. Guess it is , as often occurs , someone checking out different forums and then forgetting to check if there is a response to their questions.


----------



## SandyGluck (Aug 18, 2010)

*Hi Taja*

Sure it's still available. Can't PM you as u don't have the option till u post a minimum of posts . When you do, I will PM you.
Sandy
BTW are u in Israel now?






taja609 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If your offer is still available I wold be interested in colaborating with you. I'm a 3 year experienced copywriter and translator..if interested PM me.
> Thanks,
> Taja


----------



## taja609 (Nov 4, 2010)

gerrit said:


> Location Dubai ; expat in Israel ??? Given the relations (or lack thereof) between the UAE and Israel that sounds odd.
> 
> Anyways, I PMed the topic starter and I know of someone else who did as well, neither of us got a reply. I'm afraid the topic starter forgot about this topic (or maybe about this forum) so I doubt you'll be getting a response  For your info, I sent the topic starter a PM a 2 months ago, and still no sign of a reply. Guess it is , as often occurs , someone checking out different forums and then forgetting to check if there is a response to their questions.



Hi, you're right but it's a long story...there she replied  I'll try to PM her now. Thanks, Taja


----------



## taja609 (Nov 4, 2010)

SandyGluck said:


> Sure it's still available. Can't PM you as u don't have the option till u post a minimum of posts . When you do, I will PM you.
> Sandy
> BTW are u in Israel now?



I just PMed you. Looking forward to your reply. Thanks


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

Letitiat said:


> No Hebrew yet! but soon  So I should be PMable now


The only Hebrew I learned in Haifa and Tel Aviv was "Mah?" 

That worked in all sorts of situations. 

I used to say it as many times as people would repeat what they said, until they gave up in frustration. Then I'd say in English, helpfully, "I don't speak Hebrew." 

They'd shout back in English with total frustration, "Why didn't you say so?!" I'd reply, "I don't speak English either."

I didn't make a lot of friends that way. But I was young. And insolent. No one died.


----------



## Mubragus (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi there, is this thread still going at all? If so, I'd love to connect. Thanks.


----------



## 196185 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey all, 

I am so happy I found this page! Whereabouts do you meet in Tel Aviv and when?

cheerio, 
Jenny


----------

